
The Ideal - ideqa
http://ideqa.blogspot.com/2016/09/the-ideal.html
======
ideqa
[https://www.lucidchart.com/techblog/2016/09/13/selenium-
ide-...](https://www.lucidchart.com/techblog/2016/09/13/selenium-ide-the-good-
the-bad-and-the-ugly/)

------
ideqa
[http://ideqa.blogspot.com/](http://ideqa.blogspot.com/)

